# Phottix Strato TTL Flash Trigger and Mitros TTL Flash



## Albi86 (Sep 19, 2012)

Quite interesting!



http://photorumors.com/2012/09/19/new-phottix-products-strato-ttl-flash-trigger-and-mitrostm-ttl-flash/#more-32684


----------

